# New fish, need id-new picture



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So as mentioned in another post, I finally picked up the new fish. I am thinking it is a sanchezi but the guy at the store says rhom.... Does anyone have any ideas?? thanks in advance.

this is the best quality i can do right now


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Like i said we need a full flank shot, all you've done is post the same pics.
We cant help you without better pics, could be a comp or a sanchezi


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Check the scutes to know if its a sznchezi
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=72870


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe what you have pictured is a Compressus based on the snout's shape.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sanch!! Looks like mine from AS... the red anal fin will come with age


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe altuvei or compressus but I do not think sanchezi but better flank shots would help.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

If the scutes look like they are uniform, what does that mean?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

65galhex said:


> If the scutes look like they are uniform, what does that mean?


It means it's not a sanchezi. Like I said probably compressus or as Ja'eh said maybe even altuvie


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmm ok. Could it be a Rhom?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Feefa said:


> If the scutes look like they are uniform, what does that mean?


It means it's not a sanchezi. Like I said probably compressus or as Ja'eh said maybe even altuvie
[/quote]

For sure not an altuvie but to me it looks vary much like a sanchezi, but nice fish either way....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You're right about the altuvei part but I still think it's not a sanchezi. I'm going to still lean towards a compressus.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

ok guys, I have some new pics, I have really been trying to get a good pic. Here they are.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

compressus.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

65galhex said:


> So as mentioned in another post, I finally picked up the new fish. I am thinking it is a sanchezi but the guy at the store says rhom.... Does anyone have any ideas?? thanks in advance.
> 
> this is the best quality i can do right now


It looks like the compressus I used to have.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmm that does look a lot alike. Nice!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> So as mentioned in another post, I finally picked up the new fish. I am thinking it is a sanchezi but the guy at the store says rhom.... Does anyone have any ideas?? thanks in advance.
> 
> this is the best quality i can do right now


It looks like the compressus I used to have.








[/quote]
That's a great looking compressus.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I believe what you have pictured is a Compressus based on the snout's shape.


That's what I thought first glance as well.

No way it's a rhom so you can eliminate that possibility


----------

